# Eure Meinung zu AOT-Software



## Hoxxie (25 Juli 2014)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auf dieser Seite Win 8 Pro bestellt und auch den Schüssel erhalten. Soweit alles super. Nur das er bei mir nicht funktionierte und ich deshalb den Support kontaktierte. Letztendlich, da nichts half und auch nichts geschah, wollte ich vom Vertrag zurück treten, was aber nicht geht, da ich beim Kauf angeblich auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet habe.Zitat:

*Erlöschensgründe*

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einem Vertrag über die Lieferung von nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen digitalen Inhalten, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags begonnen hat, nachdem der Verbraucher

1. ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist beginnt und
2. seine Kenntnis davon bestätigt hat, dass er durch seine Zustimmung mit Beginn der Ausführung des Vertrags sein Widerrufsrecht verliert. 

Ist es so rechtens was sie da machen? Ich finde das ein wenig verwirrend.


----------



## Teleton (25 Juli 2014)

Hoxxie schrieb:


> I
> 
> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einem Vertrag über die Lieferung von nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen digitalen Inhalten, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags begonnen hat, nachdem der Verbraucher
> 
> ...


So steht es tatsächlich seit 13. Juni im neuen §356 Abs 5 BGB (Widerrufsrecht bei außerhalb von Geschäftsräumen geschlossenen Verträgen und Fernabsatzverträgen).
Schadet ja nix, wenn die Software nicht funktioniert können ja noch Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend gemacht werden.


----------



## Hoxxie (25 Juli 2014)

Ach ok. Na dann werde ich mich mal mit den Support weiter in Verbindung setzen.

Danke


----------

